# Crap I f'd up again



## fred327 (Apr 30, 2011)

Tonight for the first time in a while, my wife and I went out to a bar. She stepped out for a minute with a girlfriend. When she did, an uncle I was with suggest they were outside smoking. I hate smoking, so I busted outside to make sure my wife who isn't normally a smoker, wasn't outside smoking. Boy did I screw that up. After she came in, i was talkin to the girl she was with, basically laying out everything I could think of as to why I couldn't trust her.All stupid, as I do trust her, and I only said that crap to make a point. Now wife is very very very very displeased to the point of wanting to get rid of me because of my distrustfull ways. I'm hating myself right now. I guess I'm not looking for advice, just venting a little. Why do I always have to put my foot in my mouth. Crap. mother f%#ker. S%^t. Grr. Somebody klck me in the jimmy a few times please before I loose the best thing that's ever happened to me.


----------



## fred327 (Apr 30, 2011)

Grr here i am 4 hr later and cant sleep cause of what i said. I feel terrible. I hope shes not too far gone. I had a bunch of vodka, said stupid stuff. I'm almost to the point to quit drinkin.......... Grrrrrrr....... Id quit but that'd only make the prollem worse cuz i'd be even more kermudgeony than i am now! I hope im still married when she wakes up.


----------



## Lonesomedove (Apr 25, 2011)

for one dont keep kicking yourself in the ass here. We all make mistakes what i suggest is to let her calm down. When she is calm have a talk with her. Tell her your sorry. ALSO REMEMBER TRUST IS ONE OF THE MAIN THINGS YOU NEED IN A RELATIONSHIP!!! if you dont trust her you need to discuss why and where did you lose the trust. ALSO you should not control someone in a relationship. If she is smoking well that is her decision not yours. You are with her because you love her and if you try and control her you will push her away. Give her time and have a calm talk with her. tell het your sorry for your mistrust and your actions. hope this helps


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Tell her you are sorry, and mean it.
Quit drinking if you think that will kelp. 
My hisband and i are recovering fromhis EA and we have both given up the vino. We werent big drinkers but after a few glassess i become hyper sensitive, tearful and emotional and this is not having a positive affect on our recovery.

Why dont you trust her? Has she done anything in the past to cause this mistrust?


----------

